# OK, I've read the announcement.



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

How about removing it from the subforums and search results now?

Is it possible by way of a browser cookie to have any forum announcements not be displayed outside of the FOC once it has been read?

Nevermind.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Fixed. This was supposed to end automatically, not sure why it didn't (I intentionally entered an end date)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Peter Redmer said:


> (I intentionally entered an end date)


...of 2011.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha, that would certainly explain it. Guess I'm ready for the new year, eh?


----------

